# New Hot Ditch Launch Site



## Top Rack Marina

Open seven days a week. Open until 9:30pm except Monday close at 5pm. Launch your Kayak at Top Rack Marina which is right down the river from the Hot Ditch. $5 a launch which includes freshwater washdown, restrooms, showers and parking. We have a the Amber Lantern Restaurant on site. If you bring a dinner receipt, your launch is free.

Please call Brian for additional info.

Brian D. McKown
Marina Manager
www.TopRackMarina.com
Cell 757-439-1373


----------



## O Shin Rin

Thanks Brian look forward to it


----------



## surfnsam

thanks Brian, the hot ditch was on our list for our monthly meet and greet at marylandkayakfishing and with a restaurant it makes it even better:fishing::beer:


----------



## RAYTOGS

I'm sure looking forward to comming down.coffee and lunch sounds good too.


Darren


----------



## jay b

Brian I met and spoke with you on Monday and again thanks for the generous offer. I posted this on the TKAA site as well so I'm sure you'll see plenty of business this winter.

For those of you that haven't eaten at the Amber Lantern make sure you do I've had the pleasure of not only eating there but also at the other resturant that the chef Mr. Muroni had on Battlefield Blvd. a couple of years back, the guy can flat out cook !!!!!!!


----------



## rain maker

Thanks for the info. I was going to try fishing the ditch from my yak for the first time this year. I was a little bummed when I heard the yacht club had closed.


----------



## baitslingin

wouldn't that be be almost 4 miles just paddling to and from the ditch(area) ?


----------



## Surfishn' Dave

baitslingin said:


> wouldn't that be be almost 4 miles just paddling to and from the ditch(area) ?




I think you are correct on that one BS. Seemed like it took forever paddling during the M4S paddle.


----------



## baitslingin

BTW... I wasn't knocking the launch or offer , I just know how far 2 miles back is in Dec. - Feb. when you can barely feel your hands


----------



## jay b

Top Rack is just north of the steel bridge on Dominion so it's right around the corner from the ditch and all the water inbetween is very fishey !! 

I've fished the ditch a few times from the Great Bridge locks city park and yes that's about a 4-5 mile haul but the whole river is fishey from one end to the other all the way up to where the western branch is and even to the Layfayette so don't be afraid to put some time and energy in to look for something besides the infamous power plant cooling water discharge AKA the Hot Ditch. 

This place is at the end of Bainbridge Blvd. right before it dead-ends on Dominion.


----------



## baitslingin

yeah ok


----------



## wannabeangler

DAMN!! 4-5 mile paddle to warmer waters, huh? Might have to search again. That's a long paddle when you've been out fishing in the chilly weather.


----------



## AL_N_VB

wannabeangler said:


> DAMN!! 4-5 mile paddle to warmer waters, huh? Might have to search again. That's a long paddle when you've been out fishing in the chilly weather.


if it was always easy, everyone would be doing it.


----------



## wannabeangler

AL_N_VB said:


> if it was always easy, everyone would be doing it.


True dat! But that is a LONG paddle in any yak! Especially in the cold after a long/short day of fishing!


----------



## jay b

I guess I don't speakee engrish very well but the place that's being talked about (TOP RACK MARINA & DRY STORAGE) is only about a mile or less from the discharge ditch. 

No it's not right across the river and 2 minutes away but it's certainly close enough to not consider it "hard work" but again that's just me.


----------



## AL_N_VB

jay b said:


> I guess I don't speakee engrish very well but the place that's being talked about (TOP RACK MARINA & DRY STORAGE) is only about a mile or less from the discharge ditch.
> 
> No it's not right across the river and 2 minutes away but it's certainly close enough to not consider it "hard work" but again that's just me.


JB,
I will need ya to paddle out, cast my lure and reel in the fish. Once caught, I will kindly take a pic, release and claim it as mine... Welcome to the 21st century!!! 

JB,

Thanks for clarifying the launch site.


----------



## baitslingin

and I believe this is being a little generous


----------



## basstardo

I don't know about you guys, but part of the fun of kayak fishing for me is the paddling part. I enjoy it. It's a good workout and stress reliever for me so I don't mind a little bit of a paddle. Especially during the winter when it's blowing like mad and there isn't anything else to do but fish places like the ditch. A 3-5 mile paddle is about average for me on most trips where I fish most of the day.


----------



## baitslingin

My point is not that it's too far , just letting people know of what to expect if they were to launch there.


----------



## wannabeangler

Well sheeeeeesh! Guess I'll bring a thermos of hot cocoa and follow everyones wake...lol I'll be there, just having some fun with it!


----------



## chest2head&glassy

baitslingin said:


> and I believe this is being a little generous


I really need to buy a yak since my house is on this map ~ 2mi from Top Rack Marina. I've heard good things about the food too.


----------



## [email protected]

*looks good*

( top rack marina) it looks like a real nice place,, i been launching at the jordan bridge..never had a problem there....but i know that( cars have been broken into there..) i think i'm gonna to give( top rack a try) .... SOON.......:fishing:


----------



## ComeOnFish

I will be there in January. Adding a couple of miles to 3 hours + driving isn't that bad. Jerry and Jason let me know in advance when you go there.

joe


----------



## jay b

BS thanks for the clarification, it sure seemed a little shorter. Believe me when I say that all the water inbetween on both sides is fishey at least until the time of year when your boogers freeze. 

C2H&G you need to go and try the food it's worth your time & $$$. I've eaten there a few times and also at the chefs old resturant that was in Great Bridge, the guy can cook !!


----------



## BIG FINN

Hey Bait thanks for the info and we both know about frozen saltwater in the wind  wew it can get cold:beer:


----------



## bbcroaker

wannabeangler said:


> Well sheeeeeesh! Guess I'll bring a thermos of hot cocoa and follow everyones wake...lol I'll be there, just having some fun with it!


Just a reminder! Like every one else you'll probably be wearing chest waders and dry top or "other cold weather gear" and you're going to have to get rid of the "Hot Coffee"you know.


----------



## ComeOnFish

That's why I am wearing a waist-high neoprene wader. I drink beer, coffee whatever I want.

joe


----------



## Top Rack Marina

Just to clarify. The fish are not always in the ditch. We have had several anglers catch nice specks and pups in the coves just north of us. There is also a nice speck hole next to the dredge company as well. Alot of people think the fish are just in the ditch. I have caught nice pups right off of our dock. The fish are all along the Elizabeth River however bigger ones tend to roam the ditch area. I'm sure most of you know this but I thought I would bring it up to novice anglers. Thanks, Brian.


----------



## ComeOnFish

Brian (Top Rack),
What's the dress code for the restaurant?

joe


----------



## Top Rack Marina

Casual fine dining atmosphere. I have seen people in nice jeans there. No tank tops or flip flops if you know what I mean. Brian


----------



## O Shin Rin

how about the smell of saltbrine and fish scales after a hard paddle :--|



LOL Joe will pop out of his waders like 007 in a tux


----------



## O Shin Rin

Maybe a side table reseverd yakkers in the back


----------



## ComeOnFish

O Shin Rin said:


> Maybe a side table reseverd yakkers in the back


Jerry, since you are my adopted son , after fishing let's invite your wife. Dinner is on me. Seriously, Let me know when you go there in winter. OK, Json can come too.

joe


----------



## D_Hood87

O Shin Rin said:


> Maybe a side table reseverd yakkers in the back


sounds like there could be a Top Rack yak club in the works....but instead of a table in the back lets go with a full bar:beersoda for the kids) and plenty of bar stools for the monthly meeting(i dont think im the only one who was thinking it)

at least we would all have a reason to hang out,drink a beer, FISH:fishing: with the guys/gals, yall know what i mean.

i know wishfull thinking, but hey who knows, maybe, just maybe.....
and if there is already something in the works please let me know so i can stop making my self look stupid...lol

D_Hood


----------



## O Shin Rin

D_Hood87 said:


> sounds like there could be a Top Rack yak club in the works....but instead of a table in the back lets go with a full bar:beersoda for the kids) and plenty of bar stools for the monthly meeting(i dont think im the only one who was thinking it)
> 
> at least we would all have a reason to hang out,drink a beer, FISH:fishing: with the guys/gals, yall know what i mean.
> 
> i know wishfull thinking, but hey who knows, maybe, just maybe.....
> and if there is already something in the works please let me know so i can stop making my self look stupid...lol
> 
> D_Hood


LOL  hhhmmmmmmm


----------



## baitslingin




----------



## seeknfin

Baitslinger you post was hilarious I got a huge kick out of it.... 

I might have added that you freeze the bigger trout so you can show them off to all of your trout fishing buddies or you keep em frozen so you could register the same fish year after year with the Va Saltwater Fishing Tournament. But as I said it was a hoot, thanks for sharing

Tim


----------



## AL_N_VB

seeknfin said:


> Baitslinger you post was hilarious I got a huge kick out of it....
> 
> I might have added that you freeze the bigger trout so you can show them off to all of your trout fishing buddies or you keep em frozen so you could register the same fish year after year with the Va Saltwater Fishing Tournament. But as I said it was a hoot, thanks for sharing
> 
> Tim


so thats the reason why the same guys win year after year...

Tim,

We gotta get up this winter and upcoming spring.


----------



## BIG FINN

haha reminds me of cousin, funny, good job!


----------



## wannabeangler

All those lovely beverages ya'll are talking about is making me thirsty! I wonder how much fishing/paddling will be done....hmm? Seems to me that we may all just end up in the resteraunt and get get tanked! Come one, come all! 

....and Joe.....btw- you dis-owning me so soon? I bring some beverages for all, but someone needs to bring some grub! Oh wait....that's right...I always eat ALL of Jerry's grub...

Let's just go fish!:fishing:

Also.....when the marina closes, does that mean we have to vacate the premises? I love to fish at night.

Thanks!


----------



## wannabeangler

Baitslingin- That was funny as hell! Good job on the vid!


----------



## baitslingin

just heard chesapeake yachts is back open


----------



## bbcroaker

baitslingin said:


> just heard chesapeake yachts is back open


I've ever been there but from the posts I've read in the past it is not yak friendly as this new Top Rack Marina is!


----------



## wannabeangler

Greedy old bastard ain't gonna let his BEST source of income....slip away! I figured it would open back up. NOT kayak friendly? What do you meann by that BB?


----------



## D_Hood87

baitslingin said:


> just heard chesapeake yachts is back open


yeah it is back open BUT you still have to pay $10 per boat(yak) and you have to register with the office and get a #(i guess so he can keep track)

i dont know about you all but i fish 5 days a week or more and $50-$70 a week just to put my yak in the water just isn't worth it 

TOP RACK HERE I COME!!!!!

D_Hood


----------



## bbcroaker

D_Hood87 said:


> yeah it is back open BUT you still have to pay $10 per boat(yak) and you have to register with the office and get a #(i guess so he can keep track)
> 
> i dont know about you all but i fish 5 days a week or more and $50-$70 a week just to put my yak in the water just isn't worth it
> 
> TOP RACK HERE I COME!!!!!
> 
> D_Hood


wannabeangler:
This is what I mean by "not kayak friendly"!
You said it too "Greedy"
I've paid 5 bucks but like Hood 10 bucks"Thats too much for me too."


----------

